# Briggs Stratton bankruptcy



## blaw (Jul 21, 2020)

Wonder how they will reorganize and if this would affect the value of mowers with Briggs engines. Just joined TLR today as I've just started looking to get a used reel mower and up my lawn game. I know Honda's are preferred but would this make the Briggs engine ones a definite no-go?
Here's a link in case anyone wants
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2020/07/20/briggs-stratton-small-engine-maker-files-bankruptcy-protection/5473165002/

Hopefully posting that doesn't break a rule or something. Sorry, my very first post.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I feel like a lot of companies are taking advantage of this season in order to renegotiate their debt. I doubt any of these decisions trickle down to the consumer - they're too big a player to have that happen - but if ever you want to negotiate a debt do it when revenue slows down. &#129335;&#127995;‍♂


----------



## blaw (Jul 21, 2020)

Guess that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Briggs is so big that even if they went away, aftermarket parts would always be available.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

Well, Tecumseh engines went away in 2008, but parts are still not an issue. I can get parts for my now 30+ year old Simplicity snow thrower with an 8hp Tecumseh Snow King engine. Getting Simplicity parts on an old model like that is another story. The same went for my Jacobsen lawn mower... It ran fine, but I couldn't get new blades for it... It used a gull wing style blade and as no other mowers used it, the aftermarket guys didn't bother.

I've been considering what to do as the Simplicity still runs fine, but the red death (rust) is starting to take it's toll. Perhaps a new Ariens or Toro is in the cards..... There are years when it doesn't get used that much, but others.... It struggles to throw the snow over the snowbanks that get built up and when it's -40, you don't want a hard to start snow thrower!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

What the...? Last I heard they were doing well and buying other companies.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Well there is no B&S Plants in Australia for a start.

Event the dealers cannot correctly source parts.

Most of the time the serial number not found on dealer part lookup

Everyone who service's them says to use it till it blows and buy another one or get a honda.

Maybe inside the US is different. HOPE SO


----------

